# Now you've got me thinking about dust extraction.



## johnny.t. (21 Sep 2009)

I have been relying on one of those twin filter masks when sanding for lung protection and the double doors open but to be truthful there is a layer of fine sawdust on everything in my workshop and just getting stuff off the shelves can cause dust to be in the air and therefore being breathed in  
So in the interests of not dieing too soon I guess I should get some dust extraction sorted. I see from the other thread the camvac is popular but what of the other makes/types out there? Such as the woodstar DC04? Its a bit cheaper than the camvac and having already splashed out on a Sorby spiralling tool this week(it was a bargain at £79.99) cheaper sounds good,unless theres a good reason to go for a camvac? 

Advice please!!

JT


----------



## wizer (21 Sep 2009)

You really need the dust extraction more than tools JT. I honestly think you need a Camvac or similar type machine, _aswell as_ an air filter.


----------



## matt (21 Sep 2009)

I only have a Trend T30AF which is no good for a lathe so my comments are based purely on what I have read in the other threads...

If it were me using it just for a lathe, then I think I'd go for a chip extractor (HVLP) but I'd house it outside in another shed. I'd try to make sure the shed did not billow nasty dust everywhere though - I'd want to try and find a way of using moisture to tame the dust.

For me this solution moves big air so sucks dust and chips etc and the lack of >0.5 micron filtering is not a problem because the exhaust is outside. So, in theory, better than a >0.5 vacuum inside the workshop.

But... a lathe is only part of my requirement. I need to use a smaller hose for hand tools and similar. This kinda kills the chip extractor (HVLP) as a one stop solution for me.

So now I'm left considering Camvacs etc...


----------



## wizer (21 Sep 2009)

I actually use a chip extractor at the moment for sanding. But AFAIK a Camvac will be much better at sucking up the fine dust. The chip extractor basically has a cloth filter sitting on top of it which is not rated for fine dust. You won't be running an extractor whilst turning, so I don't think a chip extractor it the best option tbh.


----------



## CHJ (21 Sep 2009)

matt":1icrwvx5 said:


> ......If it were me using it just for a lathe, then I think I'd go for a chip extractor (HVLP) but I'd house it outside in another shed. I'd try to make sure the shed did not billow nasty dust everywhere though - I'd want to try and find a way of using moisture to tame the dust.
> ...



I have my axminster 1200 fitted with a very coarse home made filter bag to increase air flow in an outside shed.
This has a vent at ground level and so far we have never had any problems with nuisance dust, visitors are warned not to stand directly in front of vent area as a precaution but most fine dust ends up clinging to machine via static or the shed inner surfaces , cobwebs are a great accessory, just need to give the shed a brush out whenever the collection bag is emptied.











As an aside, whenever the machine is out of it's home for a bag change and the wind is blowing in a suitable direction not to cause problems, it is run for a few minutes without the collection bag fitted, it's astounding how much dust is cleared out of the machine nooks and crannies and filter bag.


----------



## matt (21 Sep 2009)

wizer":286fl510 said:


> I actually use a chip extractor at the moment for sanding. But AFAIK a Camvac will be much better at sucking up the fine dust. The chip extractor basically has a cloth filter sitting on top of it which is not rated for fine dust. You won't be running an extractor whilst turning, so I don't think a chip extractor it the best option tbh.



My take on it is that the chip extractor is better at sucking up the dust (and chips) because it gulps in very large volumes, it's just not very good at keeping hold of the dust - exhausting it back in to the air. If you were to situate the chip extractor outside the workshop then you'd have the best solution. The only downside is that the vacuum cannot be restricted in any way so no good for hand tools etc.


----------



## Jonzjob (21 Sep 2009)

I have the earlier version of this http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Axmi ... 794272.htm and at 1 micron is great for sanding. I also have the tool hose to go with it.

For the workshop in general I have this beasty and it is great! http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Jet- ... -21187.htm . I normally run it on minimum speed for 4 hours and it clears the air really well. In the summer here all of the windows are open and a fan is blowing air past me too, when I ain't in the pool that is :twisted: 

I'm also going to get a pos pressure face mask in the very near future. I see that there has been quite a lot of discussion on them and I'll read back over that! I find that even using the vac for sanding I have to rinse my face around my eyes after any heavy sanding or power sanding. Maybe using the larger hose on the vac would be part of the answer to that?


----------



## Bodrighy (21 Sep 2009)

At our club there are 2 jet extractors on the ceiling and both are going whilst there are up to 10 lathes in operation. Very little dust around, loads of chips, we sweep up at the end of the night but the dust just disappears. I have the same chip extractor as Chas and when cleaning it out the bag (I have the original one) on the top is a completely different colour it is so impregnated with dust. I guess a lot dpends on your finances but also on the size of your workshop. If I fitted all the gear mentioned into mine I wouldn't have room for a mini lathe . I need to put some kind of extension on it and sort it out that way.

Pete


----------



## johnny.t. (22 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the help but I'm still confused as hell as to which type to get :lol: 

I don't mind popping a wooden home for an extractor on the back of my workshop and indeed would probably do this with whichever type to get it out of the way. The choice is I guess small camvac type or larger type along the lines of what Matt suggests.

Looking on ebay there are lots I'm looking particulary at 

this SIP or this woodstar

I'm fairly clueless here so I'm asking which one do you think would be better? or do you know of something much more fit for purpose. This would be mainly for the lathe although eventually rigging up some ducting that could be easily connected when needed to take in the bandsaw, bench sander etc would be a good idea.

Cheers JT


----------



## devonwoody (22 Sep 2009)

I have got three dust extractors in my double garage, two are connected upto three machines and the Jet air filter.

I still have huge amouts of dust laying everywhere. 
I put on my respirator and get the blower out but even then I can find dust after. 

The only way is to work in the open, thinking of getting a gazebo, they are only around £50 in DIY stores. :wink:


----------



## wabbitpoo (22 Sep 2009)

There's been several threads on this subject now in the last few days. As far as I can see, the summary of them is as follows:

1. Get a positive pressure mask
2. Get A.N. Other machine to suck up as much dust as it can near the lathe when sanding especially. If that can be vented outside, so much the better.
3. Don't try to collect shavings cos they go everywhere anyway - just sweep up every day.
4. If you have the budget, get a ceiling extractor as well.


That it, in a nutshell?


----------



## johnny.t. (22 Sep 2009)

wabbitpoo":1hbt4n6e said:


> There's been several threads on this subject now in the last few days. As far as I can see, the summary of them is as follows:
> 
> 1. Get a positive pressure mask
> 2. Get A.N. Other machine to suck up as much dust as it can near the lathe when sanding especially. If that can be vented outside, so much the better.
> ...



That not what I'm asking though, I'm asking about which of the two machines would be best.


----------



## loz (22 Sep 2009)

johnny.t.":23my7rhf said:


> wabbitpoo":23my7rhf said:
> 
> 
> > There's been several threads on this subject now in the last few days. As far as I can see, the summary of them is as follows:
> ...




Hi Johnny,

If your housing the thing in the workshop with you then get a sub micron filtered machine cause you will be breathing in its exhaust.

Im not sure if 500 cubic foot per minute is more or less than 53 litres per second though for airflow ???

.. so im not really helping !


----------



## CHJ (22 Sep 2009)

johnny.t.":2oxre3yq said:


> Thanks for the help but I'm still confused as hell as to which type to get :lol:
> 
> Cheers JT



Is this not any help? from the safety sticky.


----------



## johnny.t. (22 Sep 2009)

Sorry I'm being stupid, I don't have to flex much mathmatical muscle in my day job :lol: 

The little woodstar extracts 3180 litres of air per min,the SIP by my calculations(which could be wrong) moves 14158 litres per min. So the SIP moves over 4 times the amount of air, no contest :roll: 

I would't mind someone checking my calculations  but if they are correct I'll buy the SIP and build it a home on the outside of the shed.

JT


----------



## loz (22 Sep 2009)

johnny.t.":2gemiyft said:


> Sorry I'm being stupid, I don't have to flex much mathmatical muscle in my day job :lol:
> 
> The little woodstar extracts 3180 litres of air per min,the SIP by my calculations(which could be wrong) moves 14158 litres per min. So the SIP moves over 4 times the amount of air, no contest :roll:
> 
> ...



Seems too simple an argument doesn't it ? -


----------



## cambournepete (22 Sep 2009)

CHJ":1lyqjhzi said:


> I have my axminster 1200 fitted with a very coarse home made filter bag to increase air flow in an outside shed.


Sounds pretty much like my set-up, but I use the standard filter bag.
How much difference to the air flow does your home-made bag make, and what did you use?


----------



## wizer (22 Sep 2009)

JT. The chip type extractors are HVLP which stands for High Volume Low Pressure. This means they move a lot more air. The problem with them is if you step them down to connect to power tools such as biscuit joiners or sander, then they loose their efficiency drastically. They are best for shifting lots of material from (in most cases) a 4" hose over not a lot of distance (relatively speaking). So the trick with these is to not have them running very far an to have them unstepped (if that's even a word).

The other type is HPLV which stands for High Pressure Low Volume and as you'd probably guess it's pretty much the opposite of above. Ideal for ducting, connecting to power tools, etc and handle stepping down without a problem. The downside, as Matt was saying above, it that when it's connected to just an open funnel near your spinning work piece for sanding it won't catch quite as much dust as the chip extractor. Personally I think the difference is tiny. If you want a general purpose extractor then I'd go for one of these because you can use it with a planer if you want (I did for a year) and it'll be fine.

I have both and because of the way my workshop is setup, the chip extractor happens to be nearest the lathe. My workshop is an attatched garage with a kitchen at the back, so I don't have the option of housing the extractor outside. I wish I could get the HPLV unit outside because it's so bloody loud.


----------



## johnny.t. (22 Sep 2009)

loz":3k8ve5fy said:


> Seems too simple an argument doesn't it ? -



Providing my dodgey calculations are correct :lol: :lol:


----------



## wizer (22 Sep 2009)

Thinking further, I could probably setup a little video test on this, as I have both units. If I setup some lights behind the inlet pipe, I should be able to shoot the difference in volume\efficiency?

Worth it?


----------



## johnny.t. (22 Sep 2009)

Thanks Wizer, I still think I'll go for the big one, the lathe(well fine dust) is the main concern, the bandsaw doesn't make too much fine stuff and what it does make is easily swept off the bench from around the outlet. The bench sanding machine can be hooked up to my old henry that lives out there.


----------



## johnny.t. (22 Sep 2009)

wizer":2gqlfw80 said:


> Thinking further, I could probably setup a little video test on this, as I have both units. If I setup some lights behind the inlet pipe, I should be able to shoot the difference in volume\efficiency?
> 
> Worth it?



Sounds good  and should show the differences 8) I'll keep my finger off the 'buy it now' button :lol: 

cheers JT


----------



## loz (22 Sep 2009)

johnny.t.":1u0jxe1u said:


> the bandsaw doesn't make too much fine stuff



You'd be surprised Johnny. Have you had a look inside ? you might find a few inches sat at the bottom on the case if you dont have extraction on it.

I find my BS generates lots of dust, but then i mainly cut up very dry wood.

Loz


----------



## wizer (22 Sep 2009)

I use the chip extractor for the BS, so you'll be ok with that. I also have a Henry plumbed into my workbench which works fine with the sanders and biscuit joiners, etc.

I'll get onto the video thing later and probably post sometime tomorrow.


----------



## johnny.t. (22 Sep 2009)

wizer":1mbul79k said:


> I use the chip extractor for the BS, so you'll be ok with that. I also have a Henry plumbed into my workbench which works fine with the sanders and biscuit joiners, etc.
> 
> I'll get onto the video thing later and probably post sometime tomorrow.



Cool  8)


----------



## Deejay (22 Sep 2009)

Hello JT

http://www.onlineconversion.com/flow_rate_volume.htm

Cheers

Dave


----------



## johnny.t. (22 Sep 2009)

Thanks Dave, amazingly my calculations were correct :lol: 8) 

JT


----------



## big soft moose (22 Sep 2009)

I have an record 5000 HVLP for chip extraction ( I'm shortly going to replace this with a wheeled model as wall mounted is a pain), a jet ceiling mounted air filter , and a JSP powercap 

some might call this overkill but i made myself extremly ill with taxine poisioning working yew with inadequate dust pro in 01 and I have leant my lesson.

I also use a power devil shop vac to fit on the smaller diameter machines like the ros.

I'm also thinking about buying a seperate extractor to fit on the bandsaw as my shop isnt ducted and continuall conecting/disconecting from the main dust extractor is a pain in the proverbial


----------



## wizer (22 Sep 2009)

Since Sunday afternoon I've had a terrible headache that i've not been able to shift. I get them occasionally and always assumed it was a response to the concoction of medication that I'm on. However, it dawned on me today that I was working without a mask when playing with the Roly Munro on Sunday and Monday. I normally wear the AirAce throughout my time in the 'shop but because it was wet wood and it was only a 'quick' couple of hours on both days I thought it wouldn't be necessary. Obviously I can't be certain the dust is responsible but it seems likely. So no more working without a mask. In fact, I'm tempted to use the rest of my birthday fund on a JSP mask.


----------



## matt (22 Sep 2009)




----------



## wizer (22 Sep 2009)

That's very similar to the system Chas uses. I tried it on at the bash and would agree it's probably the best all-round system. But it's quite expensive.


----------



## CHJ (22 Sep 2009)

cambournepete":1kwjeiq4 said:


> CHJ":1kwjeiq4 said:
> 
> 
> > I have my axminster 1200 fitted with a very coarse home made filter bag to increase air flow in an outside shed.
> ...



About double I estimate, it will pick up a 70mm cube of wood quite happily, I have a box trap in the run to catch such items.
When I had the original fine bag, and later the coarser axminster bag 80% of shavings stayed in the box until it filled. Now about 20% stays trapped and then only until the box fills about 25%.

Talked sweetly to the boss and she machined up a piece of open weave poly-cotton material for me.


----------



## robo hippy (22 Sep 2009)

As some one said, if you don't have a dust collector, you become the dust collector, and I am fond of breathing. 

First, there are several types of dust filtering systems. 

One is a dust mask or positive pressure dust mask with motor and filter. Does a pretty good job of keeping dust out of your lungs but not out of your shop. 

Another is the 'air scrubbers' which is a motorized filter that you put up in your shop to remove the tiny particles that hand around in the air for a couple of days and do the most damage when inhaled. They don't remove bulk dust from sanding. 

There are the shop vacs, which I think are the same as your cam vacs. This is basically a vacuum cleaner. Fairly good for collecting dust from sanding and other small tools. Fairly noisy, and not that efficient. 

Then there are the dust collectors. These are bigger machines which are intended to get most of the dust at the source. Most are 1 hp motors or bigger. There are a multitude of designs and types, and filtering systems to go along with them, but they move a lot of air. You can get a smaller one on wheels to move around from machine to machine, or a centralized system that sits in one spot and you set up duct work. A remote starting switch is really handy (keep it on a clip on the wall, or it will get lost in the shavings). They are not really good for sucking up shavings as there is usually a lot of bulk, and they can clog up your maching and fill your bag quickly. A shovel and rake are better at that. 

There are single stage and two stage machines:

Single stage is a motor with an impellor (fan blade) and everything sucked up through the hose goes through the impellor into the bag. Fine if all that goes through is dust, but shavings, rags, chunks of wood and other things lying on the floor can do a lot of damage to the impellor. 

Two stage is a cyclone or funnel which sorts out all the big bulk things, and only the fine dust goes through your impellor. There are a number of options from plastic lids that fit onto a metal garbage can, to fancy metal cones. 

The filters are another important thing. The standard has been fabric which does a good job of filtering out the dust. They used to be all 5 micron bags, but there are now some that go down to 1 micron. The newest thing is the pleated paper filters. The biggest advantage they have is that they have several times the surface area of the cloth bags, so you get much better air flow, even when they start to fill up. Most of them are 1 micron filters. 

As for venting the air out side or inside, the 5 micon bags will vent harmful dust back into the shop. Cloth bags when you first fire them up will have a poof of dust. The 1 micron bags will vent virtually no dust back into the shop. Venting to the outside of the shop is no problem in nice weather, but in the winter, it can cool off your shop in minutes. 

The most important thing is to get as much dust at the source before it gets into the shop. A 4 inch hose will get most of it from small things like pens or boxes. If you go to bigger bowls, or hollow forms, or longer spindles, you want a hood or bigger vent than your hose. Check out the sanding hood at the Oneway lathes site. You can makea box of sorts, or there are some thing available in the stores.
I don't know what you have available over there, but check out Oneida Dust collectors. I don't have the link, but you can web search them. 

robo hippy


----------



## wizer (22 Sep 2009)

Reed: Do you run the extractor whilst turning? Or just sanding?


----------



## robo hippy (22 Sep 2009)

For bowls, I don't need the extractor on, but most of the time need an apron or rain coat. I turn green to final thickness. For spindles, boxes or other dry turning, the extractor is on full time, with the proper hood.

robo hippy


----------



## big soft moose (22 Sep 2009)

wizer":201lcpb0 said:


> In fact, I'm tempted to use the rest of my birthday fund on a JSP mask.



If you do dont get the lite version (the one with the battery integreal to the hat) as toolpost have had major problems with jsps quality control on that one - if you get the other version - the standard power cap - with the belt mounted battery there are hardly any reported failures and I'm very happy with mine

one general point is that those with a lot of hair can find the hat tight - not likely to be a problem for tom tho

the other thing to note is that although peter (helmsley from toolpost)wont thank me for highlighting it screwfix are carrying the powercap standard now and are cheaper than toolpost - tho that said toolpost are undoubtedly better if theres a problem.

the other point worth mentioning is that you cant wear standard ear defenders with the powercap - but axminster do some (uvex behind the ear defenders) which are specially designed for wearing with hats and these are compatible.

btw are you sure the headache isnt down to a birthday beverage or 9 ccasion5:


----------



## wizer (22 Sep 2009)

big soft moose":mecna2gt said:


> btw are you sure the headache isnt down to a birthday beverage or 9 ccasion5:



I really wish it was Pete, but I've been off the drink for about 3yrs now due to medication :roll:  

Thanks for the tip about screwfix, I think someone said at the bash that the Bradwest version is cheaper but identical. Will check it out, I think this certainly makes sense over what I _was _saving for (not telling :wink

I use normal ear defenders when running the RSDE2 or P/T but I have a stash of in ear plugs too so shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## big soft moose (22 Sep 2009)

wizer":26006qao said:


> Thanks for the tip about screwfix, I think someone said at the bash that the Bradwest version is cheaper but identical. Will check it out, I think this certainly makes sense over what I _was _saving for (not telling :wink



nah the bradwest aircap is basically an underspecified version of the powercap - the filtration isnt as good and the visor int impact rated (which you want if you are spinning big lumps of wood arround)

bradwest are a subsidary of jsp anyway so it isnt going to be identical but cheaper - it looks identical but the spec aint the same.

you might also want to look at the trend airshield - somepeople prefer them as they are roomier and look better built (and can have integral ear defenders ) - but some find them very heavy on the forehead for prolonged use. At the moment axminster are offering the best deal on airshields as they are throwing in a replacement filter set foc


----------



## wizer (22 Sep 2009)

Are you referring to this one Pete:

http://www.bradwest.com/acatalog/Aircap_3_Impact.html

The spec looks the same to me? What is different?

I tried an airshield on at the bash and found it far too top heavy, the powercap was much more comfortable.


----------



## big soft moose (22 Sep 2009)

no i was reffering to this one http://www.bradwest.com/acatalog/AIRCAP ... ginal.html which is cheaper than the powercap but lacks the impact rated viser

the one you've posted looks pretty much the same as the power cap but then the price is pretty much the same too (138 vs 145 )

given that bradwest and jsp are essentially the same company this isnt a big suprise.


----------



## gasmansteve (22 Sep 2009)

The Aircap 3 uses the same filters as the Powercap Pete the screw in type and are interchangable and the impact protection is the same. I think you tried my Aircap 3 on at the bash Tom what did you think ??. I wouldnt be without it now and can wear it for hours without knowing I`ve got it on. The Trend one is supposed to be good but when I tried it on I thought it too heavy and when the lass in the shop said you haven`t got the battery in it yet that did it for me :? 
Steve


----------



## wizer (22 Sep 2009)

ah yes Steve it was yours wasn't it. Yes it was much more acceptable.

Chas, if your reading. Did you contact JSP about their filtration level? I assume it's not possible to upgrade the filters to P2 or P3?


----------



## CHJ (22 Sep 2009)

wizer":19bra6sq said:


> Chas, if your reading. Did you contact JSP about their filtration level? I assume it's not possible to upgrade the filters to P2 or P3?



Tom it's not the filters that are the problem with improving the spec.

The rating (En12941:1998-1999) for a powered hood mask is all about the fit of the mask and its ability to guarantee that no dust gets drawn back into the face area when the battery runs down or when you take a deep breath.

EN 12941:1998 Powered filtering device with helmet / hood
TH - turbo hood 1, 2 or 3 - inward leakage class (10%, 2% or 0.2%)
P - for use against particles + S or SL - use against solids only or solids and liquids.

No matter how good the actual filters are the face-head seals and the level of the airflow remain the same. I believe the electronic warning of low battery in the Trend which occurs long before the flow drops off goes a long way to meeting the higher rating.

The pack literatures that state filter spec. are a bit misleading as they are actually Mask specs.


Powercap IP 570 gram
Battery pack 310 gram 
Filters *En12941:1998 TH 1 P *(SL) 
Eye impact EN166:1995 1 3 B 

.....


Trend Airshield pro.920 gram (1115 gram total in use)
Battery pack 195 gram 
Filters *En12941:1999 TH 2 P *
Eye impact EN166:2002 1 3 B


----------



## matt (22 Sep 2009)

Based on what little I know about the filter standards and the JSP type masks is that under heavy workload (as in you, not the mask) the mask can slip in to negative pressure. This must mean that you're potentially taking in particles via what would normally be the outlet, which appears to be the inevitable gaps around the face. 

EN143 (i.e. P1, P2, P3) does not measure inward leakage. P2's filter performance = 94% captured, and P3 = 99.95.

EN149 (i.e. FFP1, FFP2, FFP3) also measure inward leakage and P3 must be <2% with a filter performance of 99%. 

I suspect P3 is not is not achievable in either category when there is potential for negative pressure, in particular I doubt it stands a chance under EN149.


----------



## wizer (22 Sep 2009)

Thanks Chas & Matt.

Now I'm wondering if this is even an upgrade from the AirAce in terms of respiratory protection.


----------



## matt (22 Sep 2009)

wizer":3cagrszi said:


> Thanks Chas & Matt.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if this is even an upgrade from the AirAce in terms of respiratory protection.



I too use the Airace and, even with a beard, I am happy that the only air I'm breathing is via the filter (I tested it with the bung that you get and nearly suffocated - which was good). 

However... despite being one of the most comfortable masks I've used I still can't wait to take it off.

I tried the Airshield and hated it. Waaaay too cumbersome and uncomfortable for me.

I've got my eye on the JSP type cap but I have my reservations about comfort. I find hats a necessary evil to protect my fashionably receded bonce from the sun and cold. I can't imagine wearing a hat in the workshop in the summer - phew... I'm worried that it's a lot of money to have staring back at me from the shelf whilst I revert to the Airace...


----------



## CHJ (22 Sep 2009)

matt":1tglfg24 said:


> .....I've got my eye on the JSP type cap but I have my reservations about comfort. I find hats a necessary evil to protect my fashionably receded bonce from the sun and cold. I can't imagine wearing a hat in the workshop in the summer - phew... ....



Matt, this is one of the problems I encountered with the powercap, it is really no more than a baseball cap with a hard plastic lining, the only adjustment on fit to stop it slipping is a velcro tab at the back, once tightened to fit there is no airflow around the scalp and I found myself overheating after half hour or so, there is no way I could wear one in my shop during warm days.


----------



## big soft moose (23 Sep 2009)

wizer":gt1d1bxi said:


> Thanks Chas & Matt.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if this is even an upgrade from the AirAce in terms of respiratory protection.



possibly not , but theres no face/head protection with the airace, which matters if a large lump of wood leaves the lathe and goes for a tour of the shop.


----------



## jpt (23 Sep 2009)

The airace is a good filter and works well they do sell a face shield that fits into the top of it but I found it useless as it collects shavings etc as it is open at the top.

Before I got an air fed mask I used an airace and a face shield, THIS ONE. It is cheap and stands up to a 10" lump flying off the lathe ay 1500rpm and hitting it straight on, you can also get replacement visors for it.

As the airace has the vent underneath it doesnt fog up when you are wearing the visor.

john


----------



## duncanh (23 Sep 2009)

big soft moose":3tpecw58 said:


> If you do dont get the lite version (the one with the battery integreal to the hat) as toolpost have had major problems with jsps quality control on that one - if you get the other version - the standard power cap - with the belt mounted battery there are hardly any reported failures and I'm very happy with mine


The cable from my cap developed a fault when is was a few months outside warranty. Although I'm sure it was caused by accidentally catching the cable whilst walking past something and damaging it JSP were very helpful and posted me a replacement cable that was easy to solder into place. I now run the cable under my shirt or whatever I'm wearing and no problems since. 



big soft moose":3tpecw58 said:


> the other point worth mentioning is that you cant wear standard ear defenders with the powercap - but axminster do some (uvex behind the ear defenders) which are specially designed for wearing with hats and these are compatible.


Not entirely true - you can't wear them over the top of your head as intended but I happily wear mine slung under my chin. Looks odd but it works!

Duncan


----------



## johnny.t. (26 Sep 2009)

Well I now have a dust extractor, albeit still in its box :lol: It's this one from Axminster. I was going to get the SIP one but then I like Axminsters next day delivery(not being known for patience :lol: ) . Now all I have to do is build it a home on the back of my workshop. 
I have also spent the last two afternoons cleaning out the workshop and hoovering up all the fine dust that was on everything, to my shame I removed 10 wheelbarrow fulls of shavings offcuts dust etc  On the plus side I have found everything I had misplaced over the last month or two :lol: 
So from now on I will endeavour to keep it swept and clean for a safer,healthier (and less embarrassing when people put their heads inside the door) enviroment :lol: 

JT


----------



## matt (26 Sep 2009)

I don't want to rain on your parade but...
Did you notice the review for that particular extractor? I'm not one to believe everything I read and I'm particularly wary of comments that are not quantified or put in to context (e.g. the reviewer does not mention anything by way of comparison (other than a Vax which is a completely different type)), however... you might want to check you're happy with the suction using something quite clean (e.g. pine rather than, say, walnut).


----------



## johnny.t. (26 Sep 2009)

I only want to suck sanding dust with it really, so it should be fine for that and if there were 10 reviews saying it was rubbish I would have taken note but most things have at least one review by Mr T.Watt who for his £120 wanted something that could suck his eyeballs out! happy customers don't often review only disapointed ones or ones who got something better than they expected.
It is the same power and moves the same air as the SIP so I'm confident it will do what I want  .

JT


----------



## Alie Barnes (26 Sep 2009)

What size micron of dust will it suck away? i was looking at this one too.


----------



## CHJ (26 Sep 2009)

Alie Barnes":1hop4eb4 said:


> What size micron of dust will it suck away? i was looking at this one too.



The main criteria as far as Safety is concerned is "What size Particles will it Trap".
As supplied it has relatively coarse filters I assume, as mention is made of finer filter bags being available. Use of these and indeed a plastic collecting bag with the existing filter will reduce the flow rate, as it will with any of these High Volume Low Pressure extractors.


----------



## johnny.t. (26 Sep 2009)

Alie Barnes":1jccbqsf said:


> What size micron of dust will it suck away? i was looking at this one too.



Not sure Alie, they are called 'coarse' but I'm not too fussed as I'm housing it outside so I won't be breathing the air from it and so for me the coarser the better as it will increase the air flow. i have just put it together and I must say it sucks pretty well, now I just need some more ducting and to build a bit on the back of the shed for it 8) 

The SIP one I was looking at(see earlier post for link) I believe came with a 5 micron and a 1 micron bag.

JT


----------



## CHJ (26 Sep 2009)

johnny.t.":2h3eelgb said:


> ......I'm housing it outside so I won't be breathing the air from it and so for me the coarser the better as it will increase the air flow. .... JT



*johnny *as it's outside, you might try a comparison without one of the bags fitted and note its sucking performance, (make sure it still has large debris guard in place for the impellors sake) if it makes the sort of difference that it did with my 1200 you may well find it worthwhile getting an even coarser bag made. A lot depends on the power to fan performance of the motor I guess.


----------



## johnny.t. (27 Sep 2009)

OK Chas cheers I'll try it and see what a difference it makes, it does seem quite powerful and has exactly the same 750w 1hp motor that my awvsl1000 does.


----------

